
Optimizing for Human Understanding - yumaikas
http://prog21.dadgum.com/222.html
======
vog
This is a great instance of the general pattern that optimization of size
(a.k.a. compression) is closely related to artificial intelligence and
understanding data.

Because the better your program understands the data, the better it can
predict expectations, and compression essentially means that you store the
difference between your expectation and the actual data.

This is why often developing a more compact notation also leads to a better
understanding of the problem.

